# Average Yield per Plant (dry) Indoor



## mowgly (Oct 23, 2009)

hi guys i would like to know whats ur average yield per plant in grams and under what setting ?
whats the best strain volume wise the best cash crop ?
if u have any link to previous thread please post them 
thanks guys


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2009)

hey dude im a be nice to you.. their is no way to answer that question you have way to many possibilities. go look at people grow journals then you will answer your own question.


----------



## resinraider (Oct 23, 2009)

Anywhere from a 1/4oz to 3lbs. That's the answers ur gonna get with a post like that


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

Nobody else wants to admit what their yield (of trimmed and dried bud) per plant was? lol 

This plant yielded 20 grams


----------



## mowgly (Oct 30, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Nobody else wants to admit what their yield (of trimmed and dried bud) per plant was? lol
> 
> This plant yielded 20 grams



thanks for ur honesty mate
cheers


----------



## yesGrowingPassionyes (Oct 31, 2009)

what are those guy in the first reply's talking about? my friend grows with a 400 watts and gets about 36 grams(2 plants) every 8 weeks, he always grows same strain white widow oh and he always veg for 5 weeks.


----------



## yesGrowingPassionyes (Oct 31, 2009)

nice cola!.


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 31, 2009)

yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> what are those guy in the first reply's talking about? my friend grows with a 400 watts and gets about 36 grams(2 plants) every 8 weeks, he always grows same strain white widow oh and he always veg for 5 weeks.


 when he learns to grow properly he can maybe do a little better.....a good gower will get nearly a gram per watt If I dont get 3 or 4 ounces per plant im doing very badly.


----------



## greenjumble (Oct 31, 2009)

1st grow 29 grams 2 bag seed Indica under 2 42w CFLs 
2nd grow 60 Grams Seedsman SkunkxHaze under 400w hps w/CFL side lighting, 
3rd grow skxhz 1.25 grams w/out homeade Co2. 
4th grow ak-48 32 grams under 400w hps (no side lighting, no CO2), 
I think I got around 29grams off a bagseed with some Sativa leaning genetics under 400 hps, 
A crappy bagseed plant I accidentally ripped the taproot on which came back around but only yeilded 14 grams.
Current I'm running Ak-48 in a six site aeroponic with 400hps cooltube.


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Nov 1, 2009)

Really depends...
What strain?
How much vegetation time?
Indoor lighting? (what type? how many watts)
Grow medium? (soil/hydro/aero)
Grow method? (LST/Supercropping/topping/scrog/sog/etc...).
Nutrients used?

If you're looking for a combo that will yield a lot, it would be better to look at the individual factors and weigh it against what you're looking for. If you're looking for what is going to yield the most, yield per harvest is more telling than yield per plant. I haven't grown yet (waiting to get my MMJ paperwork through), but if you're just interested in what would yield the most, here's a sample setup:
- Aeroponic system (most efficient delivery of nutrients to the roots, which equates to the fastest growing plants).
- Lots of light! (depends on your grow space, but figure 50-70 watts per square foot. biggest factor in yield if all other factors are equal.)
- SoG (if you have the space, etc, IMO the most efficient use of real estate and time for yield).
- NL #5 seeds (depends on the grow method. NL#5 is a potent high, big yield, and is said to work very well in a SoG set up).

*All of these methods have their pros and cons. I don't have an answer for my yield per plant, but hopefully this addresses what information you were really after...

I'm planning a 36 site aeroponic SoG, so this advice is biased based on the conclusions I've come to...but I'll let you know in ~6 months what my dried yield per plant was .


----------



## oregon024 (Nov 1, 2009)

your going to get out what effort and investment you put in.if you buy top grade seeds top grade light and all the goodies.don't srew it up.you should have a few ounces if you don't do much you'll have a few grams if lucky


----------



## salsa123 (Nov 5, 2009)

What all these dudes say is true. It is impossible to project because there are so many variables, but you can increase the probability of getting to 3 to 5 oz per plant yield if you start with good genetics, have a high quality set up - proper lights, ventilation, nutrients, and baby the girls. Even with all that -- your first grow is likely to have a less than stellar yield. While this is not brain surgery, there is a learning curve. But it can be rewarding on a couple different levels.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 5, 2009)

with my last grow I got about an oz a plant except for 3 that were in bigger pots that gave me a little over 3 oz per plant.


----------



## Punk (Nov 5, 2009)

puffntuff said:


> hey dude im a be nice to you.. their is no way to answer that question you have way to many possibilities. go look at people grow journals then you will answer your own question.





resinraider said:


> Anywhere from a 1/4oz to 3lbs. That's the answers ur gonna get with a post like that


 
Why does everyone get so fucking touchy, he's not asking you what HIS yield would be, he's asking what YOUR yields have been.

I'll give you an example of what he's asking:

My last grow was shit...i grew two plants from seed, under a 400 watt hps, dutch passion orange bud and got about 3 oz. 

See? Not so fucking hard. You do remember what your last harvest was, don't you? Jesus.


----------



## OccultPizza (Feb 21, 2010)

InsaneInTheBrain said:


> Really depends...
> What strain?
> How much vegetation time?
> Indoor lighting? (what type? how many watts)
> ...


It is complex and based upon Genetics, etc., but there are some key factors ~smiles~

1) During the dark cycle it has to be absolutely dark (green light ok), if there is enough lumen to screw up the sleep cycle (but not enough to veg) you will lose 30% of your yield or more, gauranteed! ~smiles~

2) Last 5-10, even 14 days should be dedicated to "Flushing" out your system, I use Molasses; 1 TBS/ Gallon. The sugar helps throw on snow and weight ~smiles~

3) Keep it simple, a lot of poeple like to buy every gadget and device out there and OCD their plants to death ~chuckles~. I've been growing off and on for 30 years and can't believe how whorish the pot industry has become ~chuckles~. Carbload, really? $30 bucks for Molasses hybrid blend? ~cackles~. They will also try and sell you products that claim to make you bud tighter and thicker...also BS ~grins~. Unless the Agricultural Department has cleared it for its claims I ain't bitin' ~smiles~. A good soil or base solution (I prefer 3 part Grow, Micro, bloom) and that's it....the rest is lighting, stress, etc. ~smiles~.

The more crap you put in your water, resevoir, whatever, you are just increasing toxic buildup in the plants and setting them up for weakness, sickness and parasitic infections ~shrugs~.

Keep those couple rules in mind and then the rest is how you want to do you lighting and medium ~smiles~, then research, research, and more reasearch ~smiles~


----------



## quietgardener (Feb 21, 2010)

All my grows have been bubbleponic systems using the manufacturer's recommended fert levels. My first grow was a single plant under 250W MH with side lighting from T5s. I probably got about 2 ounces. Later on I moved to a 4 square foot SOG set up under 200W of T5s in a tent. I probably averaged 2-2.5 oz. Now I veg under the 200W T5s and flower under air cooled lights (400w HPS & 250w MH) in a 10 square foot tent. I'm probably averaging 8-10 oz or so depending on strain of plant. AK47 is usually around 8 oz, LA confidential would be closer to 5 oz, LA Woman maybe 14 oz. As others have said, genetics and light levels are the most important factor if you get everything else right.


----------



## Lovin'JK (Feb 21, 2010)

First grow was shit and I learned alot here at RIU. If you get your shit down youll get around 1/2 to 1 G/Watt and thats easier said than done.

Second Run:

178 G's dry (2 Plants) Medical Seeds 1024 Strain, No co2, DutchMaster Lineup, 400W HPS in 4 x 4 space. No LST, Scrog, Top or Fim.


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of the touchy people are still averaging shit yields, lol, maybe put more work into your crop rather then being clever and you'l get more then 3,oz, good luck with your puss colars, heres one nug thats well over an oz


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 17, 2010)

I run average yeilding strains becuse I'm all about quality and I do it all organically with no added supplemnts during growth. I run 4000 watts, Eye Hortilux Blue in veg and 1 Eye Hortilux Blue , 1 Hortilux HPS, and 2 Solar Max Super Red Spectrum in flower in a 12 x 12 area in 5 Gal. pots and I pull a little over a gram per watt each grow (total not every 30 days). On my last grow I yeilded just over 11 lbs. not including trim and small buds, so thats 4000 watts and 4,980 grams of dried and trimmed bud. The strains that were grown that round were LA Confidential, BTK Kush (LA Con x Killer Queen x Grimm), and Royal Revenge (Killer Queen x Grimm), none of which are the greatest yeilders but I do alright. I also veg my plants into big bushes before they're flowered out. I feel the more mature a plant is (from seed) the more it will live up to it's true potential.


----------



## deprave (Jun 17, 2010)

If you just want an Average then the average is 1 to 4 ounces per plant indoors...I think everyone else has illustrated that it can vary widely based on a million factors but the Average for indoor is 1 to 4 ounces per plant..pros have gotten up to around 3 or 4 lbs a plant indoors so it really just depends on everything but again the typical is 1 to 4 ounces..if your a new grower and still go all out and do a really awesome job you should still expect 2-4 ounces in a typical 6 week veg from seed time


----------



## KUSHMAN901 (Jun 22, 2010)

my last harvest i got 5 oz's off my pineapple express 2 oz's off my gh trainwreck and 1 oz and a half off my kushberry for some reason my kushberry plant doesn't grow well for me i have two beans left and will not use them. currently i have 3 chemdawg #4, gh white widow , and 2 gh trainwrecks blooming all dwc vegged for 8wks and advanced nutes no co2 for lighting 1200 watts two 600 watt digital hps


----------



## nYcdankness (Sep 14, 2010)

nobody really mentioned it yet but the amount of time you veg for is a huge factor. A plant with 3 nodes and a foot tall (when entering budding) will produce shit compared to a plant that is 2 feet tall with many nodes. 

example:
1st grow: barney's lsd- vegged till it was 13 inches- got 2 oz
2nd attempt: (same seeds)- vegged till it was 19 inches- 3.5 oz

mainly the wattage of light, and veg time are the biggest factors.


----------



## lopoleon (Sep 14, 2010)

YOu said only 36g
Something is being done wrong, Expecially with white widow
No were near optimal potential


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 14, 2010)

KUSHMAN901 said:


> my last harvest i got 5 oz's off my pineapple express 2 oz's off my gh trainwreck and 1 oz and a half off my kushberry for some reason my kushberry plant doesn't grow well for me i have two beans left and will not use them. currently i have 3 chemdawg #4, gh white widow , and 2 gh trainwrecks blooming all dwc vegged for 8wks and advanced nutes no co2 for lighting 1200 watts two 600 watt digital hps


yeah KB doesnt yield well imo.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2010)

Volume does not equal best cash crop...


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello 2009, welcome back.


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Sep 14, 2010)

im gonna be honest with you i grew some pittbull and it yielded 28.7 grams dry and potent as hell i used it to replace my percocets and i take 10-330 mg 2 or 3 every 6 hours to show the potency and wrex is stronger then that and it only gave me 18.9 grams but it was stronger so hey its still free bud yaddamean haha


----------



## visine (Sep 14, 2010)

I veg for 2 weeks with clones that start out about 6-8" and I get about 18-22oz depending on strains. That was under 1 1k watt light w/c02 and <85 degrees. I've bumped up to 2 lights, and my clones were 12" on my current grow. They just finished their 2 week veg, and should get to be quite large being that they're the size now that they normally are after 2 weeks of flowering.


----------



## mowgly (Apr 21, 2011)

oregon024 said:


> your going to get out what effort and investment you put in.if you buy top grade seeds top grade light and all the goodies.don't srew it up.you should have a few ounces if you don't do much you'll have a few grams if lucky





salsa123 said:


> What all these dudes say is true. It is impossible to project because there are so many variables, but you can increase the probability of getting to 3 to 5 oz per plant yield if you start with good genetics, have a high quality set up - proper lights, ventilation, nutrients, and baby the girls. Even with all that -- your first grow is likely to have a less than stellar yield. While this is not brain surgery, there is a learning curve. But it can be rewarding on a couple different levels.





doitinthewoods said:


> with my last grow I got about an oz a plant except for 3 that were in bigger pots that gave me a little over 3 oz per plant.





Punk said:


> Why does everyone get so fucking touchy, he's not asking you what HIS yield would be, he's asking what YOUR yields have been.
> 
> I'll give you an example of what he's asking:
> 
> ...





OccultPizza said:


> It is complex and based upon Genetics, etc., but there are some key factors ~smiles~
> 
> 1) During the dark cycle it has to be absolutely dark (green light ok), if there is enough lumen to screw up the sleep cycle (but not enough to veg) you will lose 30% of your yield or more, gauranteed! ~smiles~
> 
> ...





quietgardener said:


> All my grows have been bubbleponic systems using the manufacturer's recommended fert levels. My first grow was a single plant under 250W MH with side lighting from T5s. I probably got about 2 ounces. Later on I moved to a 4 square foot SOG set up under 200W of T5s in a tent. I probably averaged 2-2.5 oz. Now I veg under the 200W T5s and flower under air cooled lights (400w HPS & 250w MH) in a 10 square foot tent. I'm probably averaging 8-10 oz or so depending on strain of plant. AK47 is usually around 8 oz, LA confidential would be closer to 5 oz, LA Woman maybe 14 oz. As others have said, genetics and light levels are the most important factor if you get everything else right.





Lovin'JK said:


> First grow was shit and I learned alot here at RIU. If you get your shit down youll get around 1/2 to 1 G/Watt and thats easier said than done.
> 
> Second Run:
> 
> 178 G's dry (2 Plants) Medical Seeds 1024 Strain, No co2, DutchMaster Lineup, 400W HPS in 4 x 4 space. No LST, Scrog, Top or Fim.





shedevils said:


> Sounds like a lot of the touchy people are still averaging shit yields, lol, maybe put more work into your crop rather then being clever and you'l get more then 3,oz, good luck with your puss colars, heres one nug thats well over an ozView attachment 998594





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I run average yeilding strains becuse I'm all about quality and I do it all organically with no added supplemnts during growth. I run 4000 watts, Eye Hortilux Blue in veg and 1 Eye Hortilux Blue , 1 Hortilux HPS, and 2 Solar Max Super Red Spectrum in flower in a 12 x 12 area in 5 Gal. pots and I pull a little over a gram per watt each grow (total not every 30 days). On my last grow I yeilded just over 11 lbs. not including trim and small buds, so thats 4000 watts and 4,980 grams of dried and trimmed bud. The strains that were grown that round were LA Confidential, BTK Kush (LA Con x Killer Queen x Grimm), and Royal Revenge (Killer Queen x Grimm), none of which are the greatest yeilders but I do alright. I also veg my plants into big bushes before they're flowered out. I feel the more mature a plant is (from seed) the more it will live up to it's true potential.





deprave said:


> If you just want an Average then the average is 1 to 4 ounces per plant indoors...I think everyone else has illustrated that it can vary widely based on a million factors but the Average for indoor is 1 to 4 ounces per plant..pros have gotten up to around 3 or 4 lbs a plant indoors so it really just depends on everything but again the typical is 1 to 4 ounces..if your a new grower and still go all out and do a really awesome job you should still expect 2-4 ounces in a typical 6 week veg from seed time


thx guys very interesting
peace


----------



## mowgly (Apr 21, 2011)

oregon024 said:


> your going to get out what effort and investment you put in.if you buy top grade seeds top grade light and all the goodies.don't srew it up.you should have a few ounces if you don't do much you'll have a few grams if lucky





salsa123 said:


> What all these dudes say is true. It is impossible to project because there are so many variables, but you can increase the probability of getting to 3 to 5 oz per plant yield if you start with good genetics, have a high quality set up - proper lights, ventilation, nutrients, and baby the girls. Even with all that -- your first grow is likely to have a less than stellar yield. While this is not brain surgery, there is a learning curve. But it can be rewarding on a couple different levels.





doitinthewoods said:


> with my last grow I got about an oz a plant except for 3 that were in bigger pots that gave me a little over 3 oz per plant.





Punk said:


> Why does everyone get so fucking touchy, he's not asking you what HIS yield would be, he's asking what YOUR yields have been.
> 
> I'll give you an example of what he's asking:
> 
> ...





OccultPizza said:


> It is complex and based upon Genetics, etc., but there are some key factors ~smiles~
> 
> 1) During the dark cycle it has to be absolutely dark (green light ok), if there is enough lumen to screw up the sleep cycle (but not enough to veg) you will lose 30% of your yield or more, gauranteed! ~smiles~
> 
> ...





quietgardener said:


> All my grows have been bubbleponic systems using the manufacturer's recommended fert levels. My first grow was a single plant under 250W MH with side lighting from T5s. I probably got about 2 ounces. Later on I moved to a 4 square foot SOG set up under 200W of T5s in a tent. I probably averaged 2-2.5 oz. Now I veg under the 200W T5s and flower under air cooled lights (400w HPS & 250w MH) in a 10 square foot tent. I'm probably averaging 8-10 oz or so depending on strain of plant. AK47 is usually around 8 oz, LA confidential would be closer to 5 oz, LA Woman maybe 14 oz. As others have said, genetics and light levels are the most important factor if you get everything else right.





Lovin'JK said:


> First grow was shit and I learned alot here at RIU. If you get your shit down youll get around 1/2 to 1 G/Watt and thats easier said than done.
> 
> Second Run:
> 
> 178 G's dry (2 Plants) Medical Seeds 1024 Strain, No co2, DutchMaster Lineup, 400W HPS in 4 x 4 space. No LST, Scrog, Top or Fim.





shedevils said:


> Sounds like a lot of the touchy people are still averaging shit yields, lol, maybe put more work into your crop rather then being clever and you'l get more then 3,oz, good luck with your puss colars, heres one nug thats well over an ozView attachment 998594





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I run average yeilding strains becuse I'm all about quality and I do it all organically with no added supplemnts during growth. I run 4000 watts, Eye Hortilux Blue in veg and 1 Eye Hortilux Blue , 1 Hortilux HPS, and 2 Solar Max Super Red Spectrum in flower in a 12 x 12 area in 5 Gal. pots and I pull a little over a gram per watt each grow (total not every 30 days). On my last grow I yeilded just over 11 lbs. not including trim and small buds, so thats 4000 watts and 4,980 grams of dried and trimmed bud. The strains that were grown that round were LA Confidential, BTK Kush (LA Con x Killer Queen x Grimm), and Royal Revenge (Killer Queen x Grimm), none of which are the greatest yeilders but I do alright. I also veg my plants into big bushes before they're flowered out. I feel the more mature a plant is (from seed) the more it will live up to it's true potential.





deprave said:


> If you just want an Average then the average is 1 to 4 ounces per plant indoors...I think everyone else has illustrated that it can vary widely based on a million factors but the Average for indoor is 1 to 4 ounces per plant..pros have gotten up to around 3 or 4 lbs a plant indoors so it really just depends on everything but again the typical is 1 to 4 ounces..if your a new grower and still go all out and do a really awesome job you should still expect 2-4 ounces in a typical 6 week veg from seed time





InsaneInTheBrain said:


> Really depends...
> What strain?
> How much vegetation time?
> Indoor lighting? (what type? how many watts)
> ...





greenjumble said:


> 1st grow 29 grams 2 bag seed Indica under 2 42w CFLs
> 2nd grow 60 Grams Seedsman SkunkxHaze under 400w hps w/CFL side lighting,
> 3rd grow skxhz 1.25 grams w/out homeade Co2.
> 4th grow ak-48 32 grams under 400w hps (no side lighting, no CO2),
> ...





Woomeister said:


> when he learns to grow properly he can maybe do a little better.....a good gower will get nearly a gram per watt If I dont get 3 or 4 ounces per plant im doing very badly.





yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> nice cola!.





yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> what are those guy in the first reply's talking about? my friend grows with a 400 watts and gets about 36 grams(2 plants) every 8 weeks, he always grows same strain white widow oh and he always veg for 5 weeks.





mowgly said:


> thanks for ur honesty mate
> cheers





Green Cross said:


> Nobody else wants to admit what their yield (of trimmed and dried bud) per plant was? lol
> 
> This plant yielded 20 grams





resinraider said:


> Anywhere from a 1/4oz to 3lbs. That's the answers ur gonna get with a post like that


thx guys nice input
peace


----------



## mowgly (Apr 21, 2011)

oregon024 said:


> your going to get out what effort and investment you put in.if you buy top grade seeds top grade light and all the goodies.don't srew it up.you should have a few ounces if you don't do much you'll have a few grams if lucky





salsa123 said:


> What all these dudes say is true. It is impossible to project because there are so many variables, but you can increase the probability of getting to 3 to 5 oz per plant yield if you start with good genetics, have a high quality set up - proper lights, ventilation, nutrients, and baby the girls. Even with all that -- your first grow is likely to have a less than stellar yield. While this is not brain surgery, there is a learning curve. But it can be rewarding on a couple different levels.





doitinthewoods said:


> with my last grow I got about an oz a plant except for 3 that were in bigger pots that gave me a little over 3 oz per plant.





Punk said:


> Why does everyone get so fucking touchy, he's not asking you what HIS yield would be, he's asking what YOUR yields have been.
> 
> I'll give you an example of what he's asking:
> 
> ...





OccultPizza said:


> It is complex and based upon Genetics, etc., but there are some key factors ~smiles~
> 
> 1) During the dark cycle it has to be absolutely dark (green light ok), if there is enough lumen to screw up the sleep cycle (but not enough to veg) you will lose 30% of your yield or more, gauranteed! ~smiles~
> 
> ...





quietgardener said:


> All my grows have been bubbleponic systems using the manufacturer's recommended fert levels. My first grow was a single plant under 250W MH with side lighting from T5s. I probably got about 2 ounces. Later on I moved to a 4 square foot SOG set up under 200W of T5s in a tent. I probably averaged 2-2.5 oz. Now I veg under the 200W T5s and flower under air cooled lights (400w HPS & 250w MH) in a 10 square foot tent. I'm probably averaging 8-10 oz or so depending on strain of plant. AK47 is usually around 8 oz, LA confidential would be closer to 5 oz, LA Woman maybe 14 oz. As others have said, genetics and light levels are the most important factor if you get everything else right.





Lovin'JK said:


> First grow was shit and I learned alot here at RIU. If you get your shit down youll get around 1/2 to 1 G/Watt and thats easier said than done.
> 
> Second Run:
> 
> 178 G's dry (2 Plants) Medical Seeds 1024 Strain, No co2, DutchMaster Lineup, 400W HPS in 4 x 4 space. No LST, Scrog, Top or Fim.





shedevils said:


> Sounds like a lot of the touchy people are still averaging shit yields, lol, maybe put more work into your crop rather then being clever and you'l get more then 3,oz, good luck with your puss colars, heres one nug thats well over an ozView attachment 998594





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I run average yeilding strains becuse I'm all about quality and I do it all organically with no added supplemnts during growth. I run 4000 watts, Eye Hortilux Blue in veg and 1 Eye Hortilux Blue , 1 Hortilux HPS, and 2 Solar Max Super Red Spectrum in flower in a 12 x 12 area in 5 Gal. pots and I pull a little over a gram per watt each grow (total not every 30 days). On my last grow I yeilded just over 11 lbs. not including trim and small buds, so thats 4000 watts and 4,980 grams of dried and trimmed bud. The strains that were grown that round were LA Confidential, BTK Kush (LA Con x Killer Queen x Grimm), and Royal Revenge (Killer Queen x Grimm), none of which are the greatest yeilders but I do alright. I also veg my plants into big bushes before they're flowered out. I feel the more mature a plant is (from seed) the more it will live up to it's true potential.





deprave said:


> If you just want an Average then the average is 1 to 4 ounces per plant indoors...I think everyone else has illustrated that it can vary widely based on a million factors but the Average for indoor is 1 to 4 ounces per plant..pros have gotten up to around 3 or 4 lbs a plant indoors so it really just depends on everything but again the typical is 1 to 4 ounces..if your a new grower and still go all out and do a really awesome job you should still expect 2-4 ounces in a typical 6 week veg from seed time





InsaneInTheBrain said:


> Really depends...
> What strain?
> How much vegetation time?
> Indoor lighting? (what type? how many watts)
> ...





greenjumble said:


> 1st grow 29 grams 2 bag seed Indica under 2 42w CFLs
> 2nd grow 60 Grams Seedsman SkunkxHaze under 400w hps w/CFL side lighting,
> 3rd grow skxhz 1.25 grams w/out homeade Co2.
> 4th grow ak-48 32 grams under 400w hps (no side lighting, no CO2),
> ...





Woomeister said:


> when he learns to grow properly he can maybe do a little better.....a good gower will get nearly a gram per watt If I dont get 3 or 4 ounces per plant im doing very badly.





yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> nice cola!.





yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> what are those guy in the first reply's talking about? my friend grows with a 400 watts and gets about 36 grams(2 plants) every 8 weeks, he always grows same strain white widow oh and he always veg for 5 weeks.





mowgly said:


> thanks for ur honesty mate
> cheers





Green Cross said:


> Nobody else wants to admit what their yield (of trimmed and dried bud) per plant was? lol
> 
> This plant yielded 20 grams





resinraider said:


> Anywhere from a 1/4oz to 3lbs. That's the answers ur gonna get with a post like that


thx mate at least somebody got me lol
peace


----------



## lemonz (Apr 21, 2011)

i put 4 plants under a 600w and i get 3-4 oz of my plants on average so on average i get about 14 oz on a 600w lamp
i use soil and nearly 5 gallon pots
i top my plants alot of times to get a even(ish lmao) cannopy and to keep my the height down 
i veg for how ever long my last crop takes to flower (if the crop in my flower room takes 8 weeks then the plants in the veg room get 8 weeks. as soon as the flower room finished the plants in the veg room go into the flower room)
i hand feed my plants
i dont use co2 
and i get lazy sometimes too i could get more if i gave them more attention


----------



## xxEMOxx (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok so since someone brought back a old dead thread, 

I can get 1oz per plant dank as hell!!! SOG all the way, (60-65 days from rooted clone) or I can LST/SCROG Sativa Dom's for longer, like 5-6 week veg and then 9-11 week flower and nail down like 6-7oz. a plant.....


Part depends on you, time your willing in put in, knowledge, obesseive checking and caring for babies and etc.

My new set-up should be interesting, I got 2 600hps, a 400mh for veg, ( in its own tent) and a secondary breeding/baby room, in a seperate local. ( 200watt T12 ) I mean it all depends, shoot i could hit 12/12 now and pull off my clones like 1.5-2.5oz/ I think I will scrog/lst train some of the more unruly ones and will hopefully about .70-1 gram per watt, so outta my 12 total I hope to finish with 8 and hit about 1000ish grams any less and I will extremely disappointed in my work, the fact I put out so much for new gear and if it underperforms just yeah.


----------



## knowthegrow (Apr 21, 2011)

This is my average grow and Yield

Start from clones at 8 inches in height
450mm wide tubs
hydro in rockwool - PH 5.5 all the way through the cycle
Each tub 500mm from the next in a grid formation
Each plant under a 1000w HPS (remember it makes no difference about the number of plants per square meter, it's the yield per square meter per 1000w)
5 week veg
LST, pinching and SCROG techniques employed (never top, too stressful and delivers lower yields compared to LST and SCROG)
Each plant will be at least 1200mm in diameter and no more than 400mm in height before switching to 12/12 (Great big dome shaped things...)
80-120 Heads per plant (tie her down every second day and remove every leaf that covers a growing head)
No snake oil, basic nutes only 
No attention paid to flower time - simply waiting for the triches to turn dark amber (could be 7 weeks, could be 10 weeks)
Average Yield per square meter 1100g (Thats almost 40oz per plant/square meter for my American chums BONE DRY)

If you want 3-4lbs per plant hydro then the above remains the same apart from doubling the distance per plant, veging for up to 10 weeks and having 2000w per plant

Yield = Tub size + tub spacing + light per square meter + LST and scrog - Simple

I guess everyone on here would add an extra inch onto their dick measurement when asked how big it is, but mines big enough to take an inch off...


----------



## mowgly (Apr 22, 2011)

oregon024 said:


> your going to get out what effort and investment you put in.if you buy top grade seeds top grade light and all the goodies.don't srew it up.you should have a few ounces if you don't do much you'll have a few grams if lucky





salsa123 said:


> What all these dudes say is true. It is impossible to project because there are so many variables, but you can increase the probability of getting to 3 to 5 oz per plant yield if you start with good genetics, have a high quality set up - proper lights, ventilation, nutrients, and baby the girls. Even with all that -- your first grow is likely to have a less than stellar yield. While this is not brain surgery, there is a learning curve. But it can be rewarding on a couple different levels.





doitinthewoods said:


> with my last grow I got about an oz a plant except for 3 that were in bigger pots that gave me a little over 3 oz per plant.





Punk said:


> Why does everyone get so fucking touchy, he's not asking you what HIS yield would be, he's asking what YOUR yields have been.
> 
> I'll give you an example of what he's asking:
> 
> ...





OccultPizza said:


> It is complex and based upon Genetics, etc., but there are some key factors ~smiles~
> 
> 1) During the dark cycle it has to be absolutely dark (green light ok), if there is enough lumen to screw up the sleep cycle (but not enough to veg) you will lose 30% of your yield or more, gauranteed! ~smiles~
> 
> ...





quietgardener said:


> All my grows have been bubbleponic systems using the manufacturer's recommended fert levels. My first grow was a single plant under 250W MH with side lighting from T5s. I probably got about 2 ounces. Later on I moved to a 4 square foot SOG set up under 200W of T5s in a tent. I probably averaged 2-2.5 oz. Now I veg under the 200W T5s and flower under air cooled lights (400w HPS & 250w MH) in a 10 square foot tent. I'm probably averaging 8-10 oz or so depending on strain of plant. AK47 is usually around 8 oz, LA confidential would be closer to 5 oz, LA Woman maybe 14 oz. As others have said, genetics and light levels are the most important factor if you get everything else right.





Lovin'JK said:


> First grow was shit and I learned alot here at RIU. If you get your shit down youll get around 1/2 to 1 G/Watt and thats easier said than done.
> 
> Second Run:
> 
> 178 G's dry (2 Plants) Medical Seeds 1024 Strain, No co2, DutchMaster Lineup, 400W HPS in 4 x 4 space. No LST, Scrog, Top or Fim.





shedevils said:


> Sounds like a lot of the touchy people are still averaging shit yields, lol, maybe put more work into your crop rather then being clever and you'l get more then 3,oz, good luck with your puss colars, heres one nug thats well over an ozView attachment 998594





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I run average yeilding strains becuse I'm all about quality and I do it all organically with no added supplemnts during growth. I run 4000 watts, Eye Hortilux Blue in veg and 1 Eye Hortilux Blue , 1 Hortilux HPS, and 2 Solar Max Super Red Spectrum in flower in a 12 x 12 area in 5 Gal. pots and I pull a little over a gram per watt each grow (total not every 30 days). On my last grow I yeilded just over 11 lbs. not including trim and small buds, so thats 4000 watts and 4,980 grams of dried and trimmed bud. The strains that were grown that round were LA Confidential, BTK Kush (LA Con x Killer Queen x Grimm), and Royal Revenge (Killer Queen x Grimm), none of which are the greatest yeilders but I do alright. I also veg my plants into big bushes before they're flowered out. I feel the more mature a plant is (from seed) the more it will live up to it's true potential.





deprave said:


> If you just want an Average then the average is 1 to 4 ounces per plant indoors...I think everyone else has illustrated that it can vary widely based on a million factors but the Average for indoor is 1 to 4 ounces per plant..pros have gotten up to around 3 or 4 lbs a plant indoors so it really just depends on everything but again the typical is 1 to 4 ounces..if your a new grower and still go all out and do a really awesome job you should still expect 2-4 ounces in a typical 6 week veg from seed time





InsaneInTheBrain said:


> Really depends...
> What strain?
> How much vegetation time?
> Indoor lighting? (what type? how many watts)
> ...





greenjumble said:


> 1st grow 29 grams 2 bag seed Indica under 2 42w CFLs
> 2nd grow 60 Grams Seedsman SkunkxHaze under 400w hps w/CFL side lighting,
> 3rd grow skxhz 1.25 grams w/out homeade Co2.
> 4th grow ak-48 32 grams under 400w hps (no side lighting, no CO2),
> ...





Woomeister said:


> when he learns to grow properly he can maybe do a little better.....a good gower will get nearly a gram per watt If I dont get 3 or 4 ounces per plant im doing very badly.





yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> nice cola!.





yesGrowingPassionyes said:


> what are those guy in the first reply's talking about? my friend grows with a 400 watts and gets about 36 grams(2 plants) every 8 weeks, he always grows same strain white widow oh and he always veg for 5 weeks.





mowgly said:


> thanks for ur honesty mate
> cheers





Green Cross said:


> Nobody else wants to admit what their yield (of trimmed and dried bud) per plant was? lol
> 
> This plant yielded 20 grams





resinraider said:


> Anywhere from a 1/4oz to 3lbs. That's the answers ur gonna get with a post like that





knowthegrow said:


> This is my average grow and Yield
> 
> Start from clones at 8 inches in height
> 450mm wide tubs
> ...


nice and funny lol thx


----------



## cumsum (Apr 25, 2011)

my last grow i grew pure kush from green house seeds i have a 25, 5 gallon top feed bucket system under 4 1000 hps for flower in a 10x10 grow tent all lights air cooled with 8 inch hoods an fans i veg with 4 1000watt mh with dimmer electronic ballests i veg for 4 weeks and topped all my plants i used all advanced nuts and harvested 7 lbs my very first grow which for me i figured to be pretty good with lack of experiance not that i didnt look into all of this in detail i used clay pellets as a medium hope that helps ya out jus a bit over a quarter lbs a plant


----------



## HappySack (May 2, 2011)

I get around 1.87g/per watt consistently. What everyone is trying to say is there are hundreds of ways to grow. mine has been tweeked many,many times. I'm on my 3rd gen of this design. The room environment is critical . When you get it dialed in for your system, it might not covert to another style of growing. I do not use any CO2 I don't like the end taste.. My system is very simple. Water temps/ph is critical. When your ph is fluctuating, it's telling you something. This is not rocket science, like some would have you believe. After a few grows under your belt, it will all start to come together. Start kind of small. Don't jump into a 4k system to start. I'm in the room 2-3 times a day. You get a good feel for the operation. you know what the temps are @ any given hour. you know water temps, you can guess the Ph and the ppm. A great starter sys is a flood and drain multi bucket setup with 1.2k-2k light source.Just remember the 3 rules, no tell, no smell, no sell. if you break the last, you better be sure. anyone can do this if they will learn. the key is learning. There are many on here that want the experienced ones to do it for them. Just tell me how to get the most yield, get the most potent, best bag appeal. That's allot to take in in one question/post. Build a room, crack the beans, turn on the lights. Post when your leaves turn zebra stripped, bugs have infested the room, temps get into the 100's Just enjoy the experience, there are many great growers here willing to help


----------



## DrFever (May 2, 2011)

10,000 watt system C02 2360 dry grams per 2000 watt area


----------



## jason7305 (May 11, 2011)

Punk said:


> Why does everyone get so fucking touchy, he's not asking you what HIS yield would be, he's asking what YOUR yields have been.
> 
> I'll give you an example of what he's asking:
> 
> ...


no shit right? lol. Not directed towards anyone in particular, but it's like no one likes to answer these types of questions on any of these related posts~threads. I would answer, but in the middle of my first grow. Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents


----------



## BongJamesBong (May 11, 2011)

I am new also on my first 2-3 weeks DWC 400w switchable ballast...even if I just yield a pin joint you all will hear about it lmao!!!!!


----------



## Total Head (May 11, 2011)

i have a semi-perpetual going so my grams per watt estimations are useless since i harvest sporadically, and i'm a bit of a "ghetto grower". but i usually have 4 or 5 plants under my 400w hps at a time (in soil). they are first vegged anywhere from 4-7 weeks under t5 mixed spectrum lamps, and they get lst'd like hell (only due to the lack of vertical space in the veg tent). they are crowded as hell under the 400w and have usually been burnt from growing into the t5s (they completely recover during the stretch so whatever). i have almost no environmental control and the flower closet is cold in the winter and hotter than hell in the summer. all that being said i can still easily expect 2 oz per plant from even the most abused plants, plus another half oz or so in decent popcorn. 4 oz is not out of the question after a long veg but that comes down to strain, i'd say i "average" about 3 oz a plant. i'm not much of a strain whore but my biggest yielder to date was a big buddha chiesel. spring and fall are my glory seasons because of the weather. if i estimate and average it out i probably get around .75 grams per watt. not bad for almost no environmental control.


----------



## Nuthin2Serious (Nov 23, 2011)

knowthegrow said:


> This is my average grow and Yield
> 
> Start from clones at 8 inches in height
> 450mm wide tubs
> ...


I want to know more about this. Can you give me some more details? What type of screen do you use and how wide/long is it? What nutes? How tall are your pots? How far from the top of the pot is the screen on average? Are you using a sativa strain? Do you have any pictures? How close to the top ofthe canopy do you keep your lights? How often do you pinch the stems? When you say pluck leaves that cover heads do you mean just in veg and early flower?


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 23, 2011)

2oz. Which I'm pretty happy about. Working on improving it though.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

Roughly .5 grams per watt is realistic using hid lighting...


----------



## ghantron (Nov 23, 2011)

3 girls, under a 6, 3-4 wks veg, 5zips total, two papaya, and a bubble from nirvana.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 24, 2011)

My grow method

4+ weeks veg required for all plants. some plants like my Blue Mystics are in veg for 11 weeks (2 weeks for clones since roots take extra time to develop) cant tell you what they yields(haven't flowered)
I use a 1000w hps in one flowering tent and a 600w hps/mh in a much smaller tent. 
Under 1000w i get close to 75 grams dried per plant depending on strain, some yield double that others yield less and it also depends on how much room i give them to grow. usually 6-9 plants under 1000w
in 5 gallon pots. when using the 600w for flowering i get similar results around 2-3 ounces a plant and i can fit 8 plants in the tent (each giving close to 2 oz) or one huge plant and get around a pound. 

my rule of thumb is, indica dominant hybrids yield better than plain indica's (observation) and sativa leaning hybrids yield better than pure sativas. 

i dont cash crop, i just grow what i smoke and what i decide to breed. i grow alot because i like making edibles.

different circumstances require different methods, so if you ask something like average yield per plant, you have to take into consideration that no 2 plants are identical because of their environment and that includes whether or not you tend to each of them equally or neglect them. 



to yield alot you need a grow environment with 5 things

Light (Directly impacts yields and heat)
Airflow (prevent mold and pests)
Heat management (important)
Dedicated feeding schedule (no overwatering or screwing up PH)
Attentiveness (pay attention to your plants)


----------



## yesum (Nov 24, 2011)

If you are getting over a gram per watt you are the 1% er. Genetics alone can at least double your yield. I had a plant from the same strain as the others, in the same tent, same pots, that was double the weight of the others. The best strains do not tend to be high yielders btw.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Nov 24, 2011)

First grow shining silver haze 5 oz, 4 weeks veg, topped, under 600w with fox farm ocean Forrest and 3 pack..
Second run 12/12 from seed candy Kush 1.5oz, train wreck 15gr, Mekong high 1oz, super skunk 18 gr.
3rd run head band 2.5 oz 1 plant and second head band topped pushed out 3. LSD pushed out a little over 4.5oz. This run was with fox farm ocean Forrest and entire bio bizz line.
My last run of diesel and LSD pushed out about 2 oz each in the water only moonshine man mix.. Quality was insane though!!!

Now I'm running 1000w with super lumens so I'm hoping to avg 4-6 in organic soil.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 25, 2011)

Green Cross said:


> Nobody else wants to admit what their yield (of trimmed and dried bud) per plant was


It's not about that. Yield per plant is a completely useless statistic. I've yielded a lb per plant and been extremely disappointed and I've yielded a 1/4 ounce per plant and been really happen with the yield. 

In a 4x8 hydro tray I've done 99 plants, I've also done 12. I get a similar yield either way, just different growing styles. It's not necessary better or worse either way, just different. Yield per sq ft and yield per watt are much better barometers for measuring success. Yield per plant with no other information tells you exactly nothing.


----------



## ElCereceda (Mar 24, 2013)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Roughly .5 grams per watt is realistic using hid lighting...


 5 grams per watt, your either weed jesus, or your chatting complete and utter bullshit


----------



## ElCereceda (Mar 24, 2013)

ElCereceda said:


> 5 grams per watt, your either weed jesus, or your chatting complete and utter bullshit


 or maybe im way too high to read properly..... my bad, Jah bless


----------



## achaser87 (Mar 24, 2013)

My first grow was a complete experiment. Basically my test run to see if i could grow a plant start to finish with a decent harvest. Germd a bagseed, vegged 30 days, used a little less than 150w of CFLs ina stand up cabnit and pulled 25.5 grams dried with a bunch of seeds lol. 

This time around i bought nutes, good growing medium, more lights, good genetics, bigger pot, ph meter, etc... and looking to get atleast 2 zips


----------



## justhavinago86 (May 10, 2013)

your a knob mate how does he get 36grams in 8 weeks if he vegges for 5........... 3 weeks of flowering no wonder why he's only getting just over an oz out of 2 plant fuckwit'


----------



## justhavinago86 (May 10, 2013)

waste of my time reading this shit


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 19, 2013)

If your not pulling in at least a pound per light then you doing it wrong But 2 pounds per light then you know you can call yourself a grower!


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 19, 2013)

justhavinago86 said:


> your a knob mate how does he get 36grams in 8 weeks if he vegges for 5........... 3 weeks of flowering no wonder why he's only getting just over an oz out of 2 plant fuckwit'


Its called two separate rooms bro dont talk shit when you dont know what your talking about!




justhavinago86 said:


> waste of my time reading this shit


Nobody held a gun to your head and told you to read have a lil respect!


----------

